# EPEC Question



## gradebg96

Hello!

I'm currently residing in Melbourne, Australia but will soon be in Singapore to find a job. I have searched quite a bit and went through the MOM website, but still have a couple questions.

I have an American passport and can get into Singapore for I believe 3 months without needing an extension, however I have seen that you need to have a flight out of Singapore scheduled before you can come into the country on a passport stamp pass, is this the case? 

Chances are I won't have a job before I get there, so I want to know if I can come into Singapore with just my passport then apply for an EPEC when I get there or would I have to apply for the EPEC while I'm out of the country still? If I can do this, would I need a flight out of Singapore to gain entry in the first place?

Also would I need to have the EPEC validated before I could rent a room or could I do this just off of a visa stamp on my passport?

Any information woudl be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## simonsays

answers in a nutshell - any country that issues visa on arrival requires you to have a confirmed return ticket to your own country. However, exceptions may be made, in certain instances. Check ICA Singapore Website for info on that. And since US and Singapore have a FTA, I am not sure how it works for you.

EPEC is just a eligibility thing - and allows you to stay for upto 6 months or a year (sorry - I forgot) while searching for a job, and does not allow you to work. And without a work pass/EP, not many land lords will give you a full apartment on rent, considering you have no known source of income.

Anyway, you can still find rooms to rent, and the landlords may ask you 5 months rent, (3 months rent in advance, one month deposit and one month advance - which most likely you will not get back .. )

As for EPEC thing - do some read up on the EPEC - on the MOM site .. the specifics are there ..


----------



## globalrecruit

gradebg96 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm currently residing in Melbourne, Australia but will soon be in Singapore to find a job. I have searched quite a bit and went through the MOM website, but still have a couple questions.
> 
> I have an American passport and can get into Singapore for I believe 3 months without needing an extension, however I have seen that you need to have a flight out of Singapore scheduled before you can come into the country on a passport stamp pass, is this the case?
> 
> Chances are I won't have a job before I get there, so I want to know if I can come into Singapore with just my passport then apply for an EPEC when I get there or would I have to apply for the EPEC while I'm out of the country still? If I can do this, would I need a flight out of Singapore to gain entry in the first place?
> 
> Also would I need to have the EPEC validated before I could rent a room or could I do this just off of a visa stamp on my passport?
> 
> Any information woudl be greatly appreciated!!




No EPEC can be appy when U are here in Singapoe without having to exit. A EPEC is valid for about 1 year or until you have found a job and cancelled it. However it has a 1 year lifespan which means after U have got the job and after working for 3 months U feel the job is not suitable and U want to cancell your working pass, U can re-apply for your EPEC but the catch is U have to pay again.

Hope the information is useful.

Regards,

lucy


----------

